# upgrade powermac G4 450mhz agp



## djgregb (28 Octobre 2010)

j'ai recuperer un powermac G4 450mhz AGP 
je lui ai mis a bloc de Ram donc ça c'est bon mais je voulais savoir les solutions qui s'offre a moi pour un upgrade du proc ?
puis je mettre une carte acceleratrices ? et ou je peux en trouver ?

merci


----------



## iMacounet (28 Octobre 2010)

djgregb a dit:


> j'ai recuperer un powermac G4 450mhz AGP
> je lui ai mis a bloc de Ram donc ça c'est bon mais je voulais savoir les solutions qui s'offre a moi pour un upgrade du proc ?
> puis je mettre une carte acceleratrices ? et ou je peux en trouver ?
> 
> merci


FastMac 

Mais ça vaut pas trop le coup sur un 450Mhz et je ne sais pas si ils en font encore.

Encore sur un G4 MDD (les derniers sortis) encore ...


----------



## djgregb (28 Octobre 2010)

c'est vrai que ça fais chère l'upgrade 
tant pis j'en ferai un serveur de fichiers 
merci


----------

